
Why do we develop high blood pressure? - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/11183.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://www.physoc.org/press-release/2017/why-do-we-
develop-h...](http://www.physoc.org/press-release/2017/why-do-we-develop-high-
blood-pressure)

The original has footnoted additional references.

TL;DR: "In 90-95 percent of people, high blood pressure has no identifiable
cause..."

